# Grease gun



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On our Farms all we have ever owned or used are conventional pistol or lever style grease guns. I want to purchase one with a rechargeable battery and I'm sure many people have experience with them I've wondered what is the best


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> On our Farms all we have ever owned or used are conventional pistol or lever style grease guns. I want to purchase one with a rechargeable battery and I'm sure many people have experience with them I've wondered what is the best


Whatever you get you will wonder why you waited so long. Though there are some grease points that still will require the old style. I have a Lincoln. For a few years I thought it wasn't very good because it would waste a bunch of grease, but it was just the canister part was faulty. Traded it with an old one and problem solved. I had a battery go bad also. I think I would get an Alemite one now. One with a guage telling me how full the grease cartridge is, battery level, and how much grease dispensed. I would go with this one. http://www.alemite.com/catalog/details.aspx?identifier=guns_cordless_20v. I just haven't had the money lying around for that purchase yet.

Unfortunately you will still get grease on your clothes. Especially if you think you are going to be careful and not get grease on your clothes.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got the Milwaukee m12 one, like it very much after two seasons. I wish now I had gone for the m18 as its a bit stronger. Big battery lasts for at least 3 or 4 tubes of grease, maybe more. Got a good workout while I had an excavator here for the winter working.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If you have a line of cordless tools I would try to find a grease gun that uses the same battery. I have a DeWalt gun using XRP 18V batteries. So far so good. It seems that tips fail frequently. Doesn't matter what brand or off brand I use. I go through a LOT more grease than I used to because it so easy just to hold that trigger until I see grease coming out of whatever I'm greasing.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

DeWalt lithium 20 volt. In love with this grease gun. Never seems to run out of battery. Extra long whip. Downside is that I can't seem to get any grease tips that hold together well. Seem to last one or two tubes then start leaking.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I haven't had much luck with the Lincoln grease guns,seemed like a little of everything,motors burnt out,triggers failed,battery's didn't last,charger failed.,Tried a Alemite and batteries crapped out on that.Bought a Dewalt 18V bare gun for $89 because I had a charger and batteries for a impact that I don't use all that much.I really like it compared to the others.It doesn't leak grease past the plunger like the others did and make a mess.has a light that comes in handy once in awhile.has a stand so it will sit upright or you can lean on it if in awkward spot greasing.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Cy, I can't seem to find a bare 18v for less that $160.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I have had 3 different ones. Started with a cheap one, can't remember the brand, it fell apart after maybe two seasons. Then I had a Lincoln, pretty good until the housing cracked. I now have the Dewalt with the 20v lithium batteries. By far superior to the other two.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

My two guns' a lever and pistol grip are both Alemite. I think they are the best on the market. As far as battery powered ones goes no matter what you choose there will be issues that you don't like. My issue with anything battery powered is the absurd cost of replacement battery's which can easily destroy a C note or more. With the purchase price of 2-3 hundred dollars pick the one you like best and have access to replacement parts.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Had pretty good luck with our first 12v Lincoln. Had to replace the tube and needed new batteries but lasted 10+ years. Eventually the housing broke so I bought another one. This one is working good to but the trigger likes to stick once in awhile. Bought the Ingersoll Rand 20v lithium because had 2 impacts that used the same batteries. Seems ok but not much different than the Lincoln other than the battery lasts a lot longer.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

azmike said:


> Cy, I can't seem to find a bare 18v for less that $160.


I could get you one when they go on sale and ship it

Just looked current price is 139.99,but I've seen them on sale often.Looks like dewalt is switching over to 20V on everything but you can use a 20v baattery in 18v with a adapter.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone else have any experience with the 18 volt Milwaukee. I know they are pricey but I have an 18 volt Milwaukee cordless impact. The price on a Milwaukee cordless grease gun with 18 volt battery and charger locally is $269 does that sound right


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

We have 3 of the Milwaukee m18 grease guns and wouldn't have anything else. Like Seth just wish we could find a tip that would last more than a tube of grease. There's a bag full of tips on the dash of my service truck.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

endrow said:


> Anyone else have any experience with the 18 volt Milwaukee. I know they are pricey but I have an 18 volt Milwaukee cordless impact. The price on a Milwaukee cordless grease gun with 18 volt battery and charger locally is $269 does that sound right


I have the M18 and really like it. It is a 2 speed gun and can move a lot of grease fast (for corn heads etc) or put it in granny-low for a stubborn zerk. I see that I use far more grease than I did with the hand powered guns. I will echo the ever-resounding tip ruining. Actually, it doesn't really "ruin" mine so much...when mine begins leaking, using the point of an awl (or more often it is my pocket knife) I recenter the three "jaws" in the fitting. Invariably there is a large gap between 2 jaws and no gap between the other two.

I am basing the following on my experience with the m18 and ONLY the m18, as it is the only one I have used.

it has plenty of pressure for stubborn zerks

tube change is easy, as is bleeding air

battery lasts great and has "fuel gauge" on battery

recharges rapidly

it has a wheel to set # of pumps per squeeze of trigger. IE, it will put in 4 squirts and quit until trigger is released and yanked again. (trigger can be released early and it will stop before all 4 squirts are delivered. I think the wheel gives from 2-50 squirts.

it is built so it sets on a flat surface, ground, etc... so that the handle is handy to get back to in the event that two hands were needed to attach the fitting.

I could probably write plenty more things that I like about it, but I'm tired of typing for now  

73, Mark

There is also good info here

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/16930-battery-operated-grease-guns/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> Anyone else have any experience with the 18 volt Milwaukee. I know they are pricey but I have an 18 volt Milwaukee cordless impact. The price on a Milwaukee cordless grease gun with 18 volt battery and charger locally is $269 does that sound right


Vol has one.

I have an m12 and am well pleased. You can get the bare tool a bit cheaper:

http://www.cpooutlets.com/milwaukee-2646-20-m18-18v-cordless-lithium-ion-2-speed-grease-gun--bare-tool-/miln2646-20,default,pd.html?start=3&q=m18%20grease

I would not hesitate to buy one. I have yet to hear of someone who didn't like it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Price is right.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I picked up the DeWalt 20v, I already had 18volt DeWalt stuff but the 20V is rated at higher overall pressure for those stubborn ones, a battery in it lasts FOREVER. I picked up the 20V to 18V adapter awhile back and with a 20V lithium battery in it makes the old 18v nicad stuff seem like a new tool.

You can use a lot more grease if you just hold the trigger at full, however the 20V DeWalt has a variable speed trigger, so just hold it down far enough so you can count the strokes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grease gun thread from a few years ago....

Regards, Mike

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/16930-battery-operated-grease-guns/?hl=%20milwaukee%20%20grease


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

We have ran almost all of them over the past 15+ years. We started with lincolns 12v. By far dewalt has been the best over all for longievity. They are probly the heavest gun out there but we dont mind the weight considering battery life and ruggedness.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I use a john Deere built by alamite......very good, would buy another. Nice case......


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

As far as couplers go this is the best one I have used. It is a little large and there are a very few fittings that I have to grab a gun that has a normal end on, but we have used it since for 6 months and it still seals great and it's rebuildable. http://www.locknlube.com/product/locknlube-grease-coupler/?creative=111324567509&keyword=&matchtype=&gclid=Cj0KEQjwouW9BRCN0ozIifTI6_cBEiQAD9gNsdJy7WS72ddHF7gO5eZtjBIL-BrOgKW20DpiG6fNt0saAk1R8P8HAQ


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I remember buying my first Lincoln many years ago, I got heavy equipment and all the farmers laughing at me.....guess what....

I think Lincoln/Milwaukee/Dewalt are all good, Lincoln is the granddaddy, and I have used the Dewalt, there is a reason it has a feet to set it on the ground. My 12v Lincoln has 7500psi, if it don't come loose with that it probably won't. Don't buy a cheap one, I did once in a pinch, it lasted 3 pumps. And defiantly you'll use more grease.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have the John Deere gun. It's on its 3rd season and really like it. Thanks somedevildawg was wondering who built them. I use the three prong tip sold by JD and they seem to last at least at least one season. Did not have much luck with any other tips.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I see many of you guys are having trouble with the tips of grease guns wearing out. Are you greasing tons and tons to wear out the tips? Most of my grease guns seals and such wear out before the tips ever do. In fact I don't think I've ever had to replace a tip. I've never considered that to even be a problem to look for.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have the M18 Milwaukee and love it. Had the Lincoln before and could not keep tips on it. No problems with this one and it's over a year old. If you XC batteries you can pump 5 or 6 rubes on one charge.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Teslan said:


> I see many of you guys are having trouble with the tips of grease guns wearing out. Are you greasing tons and tons to wear out the tips? Most of my grease guns seals and such wear out before the tips ever do. In fact I don't think I've ever had to replace a tip. I've never considered that to even be a problem to look for.


I would say that I'm on the lower end of the grease-use spectrum. I only use about 2 cases (24 tubes) per year. With the armstrong guns, I rarely needed to change the fittings and I usually knew the cause...such as a not cleaning off a rusty/dirty zerk on a disc etc... I rarely make it through one tube of grease without having to manipulate the jaws back into alignment. I have put a new zerk and a new fitting on a stubborn fitting (such as a buying a wagon whose kingpin had been neglected for years). With the M18, it would leak grease immediately. With the lever type, I could pump it until the hose was stiff and apply the gas hatchet until the head-pressure let loose into the kingpin.

I think I will try one of those clamp-on types.

And for the record, I grease equipment every single time I use it....If I use a hay conditioner for 2 hours today; I will grease it before I use it again tomorrow. I always wipe the zerk first with a blue paper towel before applying grease. There is just SOMETHING about the way the M18 pumps that is different than the hand guns... probably not, but it sure seems that way from my experience with fittings. I went from buying fittings in a two-pack and having one bounce around in the toolbox til it was forgotten, to buying them in a six-pack a couple of times a year.

73, Mark


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mil... M18 love it, had a cheap TSC sold product for several years ($130-$150, don't remember, dumb move on my part). Also use lock / lube (separate purchase), like the counting feature, along with low / high pressure.

Larry


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Went to an Equipment dealership, today, looked at a Battery Powered Grease Gun, and it was a Dewalt. $250.00, I thought that was too much, for the amount of greasing, I have to do, on my farm. 
That was before, I greased my Combine. I have Arthritis, in my Left Wrist, my Right Hand, isn't as strong as it used to be, either, times i think, inhave a touch, of arthrites, in mynright wrist, as well, but not as bad,as my left, and using that Pistol Grip Manual Grease Gun, just about did my hands in, especially, my left wrist, when I had to pump that grease gun, with my left hand. That changed my attitude, towards a Battery Powered Grease Gun. Either leaning towards a DeWalt, or a Milwaukee.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a Milwaukee and I really like it I already had an impact wrench now I'm wishing I could figure out a way the charge batteries on the service truck other than running an extension cord to the truck every time I park it and if I could I'd put more Milwaukee tools on the service truck


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> I got a Milwaukee and I really like it I already had an impact wrench now I'm wishing I could figure out a way the charge batteries on the service truck other than running an extension cord to the truck every time I park it and if I could I'd put more Milwaukee tools on the service truck


Have you tried install a 12v to 110v converter on your truck?

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That'll work ^^

Or you could go and get a new F350/250/450/550 it's already built in


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Or buy a new Chevy or GMC, also built in (at least my 3500HD does anyhow) :wub:

Larry


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Hopefully my tip problems are solved after today.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> I got a Milwaukee and I really like it I already had an impact wrench now I'm wishing I could figure out a way the charge batteries on the service truck other than running an extension cord to the truck every time I park it and if I could I'd put more Milwaukee tools on the service truck


Not the cheapest option. But a whole lot cheaper than a new truck.

$88
http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwaukee-2710-20-m18-18v-lithium-ion-vehicle-charger/miln2710-20,default,pd.html?ref=pla-mobile&zmam=31282435&zmas=47&zmac=731&zmap=miln2710-20&gclid=CL67utfw8c4CFQoLaQodYtoHAA


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We got our DeWalt 18v today, I think it will be a great addition...especially for the arthritic operator!!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Not the cheapest option. But a whole lot cheaper than a new truck.
> $88http://www.cpomilwaukee.com/milwaukee-2710-20-m18-18v-lithium-ion-vehicle-charger/miln2710-20,default,pd.html?ref=pla-mobile&zmam=31282435&zmas=47&zmac=731&zmap=miln2710-20&gclid=CL67utfw8c4CFQoLaQodYtoHAA


 PERFECT THANKS!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> PERFECT THANKS!


I like spending your money. Anything else?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> That'll work ^^
> 
> Or you could go and get a new F350/250/450/550 it's already built in


2015 Dodge RAM 1500 Eco Diesel also has 120 v outlet built in...couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

vhaby said:


> 2015 Dodge RAM 1500 Eco Diesel also has 120 v outlet built in...couldn't resist!!!


how many watts does it put out? My 2010 Toyota Tacoma has one also, but it's only 400 watts.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Hopefully my tip problems are solved after today.


After I bought and used one, I turn around and bought one for every grease gun I use, I love these connectors. :wub:

As a side note however, I do have one hand grease gun that I have left the original fitting on, because I have on zirk that is hard to get the 'lock an lube' on. That is until next year, I trading the 4 basket spaghetti tedder for a six basket Krone. 

Larry


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Walmart sell Invertors. Put one in my pickup, a few years ago, for goimg on long trips, to my In laws, put a Slow Cooker, in the back seat of the truck, and cooked a Hot Meal, on the road. 6, 7 hours later, when we got to where we were going, Dinner was cooked, with Meat, Potato, Carrots, and what ever Vegetables, was added, in the slow cooker. Truck smelled good, for a few days after. LOL.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Walmart sell Invertors. Put one in my pickup, a few years ago, for goimg on long trips, to my In laws, put a Slow Cooker, in the back seat of the truck, and cooked a Hot Meal, on the road. 6, 7 hours later, when we got to where we were going, Dinner was cooked, with Meat, Potato, Carrots, and what ever Vegetables, was added, in the slow cooker. Truck smelled good, for a few days after. LOL.


that's funny :lol:.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

My old man wanted me to install an "Easy Bake Oven" in the center console of his old Ford Festiva he drove as a work car... wanted to cook "hot treats" as he drove to/from work...

Naturally I didn't do it... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> My old man wanted me to install an "Easy Bake Oven" in the center console of his old Ford Festiva he drove as a work car... wanted to cook "hot treats" as he drove to/from work...
> 
> Naturally I didn't do it... LOL
> Later! OL J R


I think the "easy bake" is gonna fall into history with the more efficient light bulbs......I drug one out of the closet the other day and found a incandescent but the thought occurred to me that the days of the "easy bake" are numbered....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I think the "easy bake" is gonna fall into history with the more efficient light bulbs......I drug one out of the closet the other day and found a incandescent but the thought occurred to me that the days of the "easy bake" are numbered....


What did U make Dawg? Brownies?

I think one of these days you can graduate to a real oven. You ought to be old enough by now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> What did U make Dawg? Brownies?
> I think one of these days you can graduate to a real oven. You ought to be old enough by now.


Lol, the gubmit is forcing me moose.....now the grandchillin ain't gonna know anything about an ".easy bake" that's a shame, a mind is a terrible thing to waste.....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol, the gubmit is forcing me moose.....now the grandchillin ain't gonna know anything about an ".easy bake" that's a shame, a mind is a terrible thing to waste.....


BROWNIES are a terrible thing to waste... LOL Later! OL J R


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

One day, I went to the equipment salvage yard, I get a lot of my parts from, for my equipment. I had noticed they had Dewalt Grease Guns there, on display. So a couple weeks ago, I went in to the place, a d talked with the owner, told him I was scrapping my swather, as the header was shot, a d wasn't worth fixing.
I had purchased a wider set of tires, a year ago, for this swather, to aid me, to climb pretty steap hills, on the previous farm, I had owned. Told him I didn't need the tires, any more, and asked, if I could possibly, bring the tires in, a d swap them, for a grease gun, a d was told, "no problem". 
So on Monday, I finally had a chance, to take the tires in, and swap them, for the grease gun. Best investment, I made, to making sure, I was able to take good care, of my equipment, by greasing it properly, a d with such ease, on my hands, as well. Thanks for posting this Post.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bruce Hopf said:


> So on Monday, I finally had a chance, to take the tires in, and swap them, for the grease gun. Best investment, I made, to making sure, I was able to take good care, of my equipment, by greasing it properly, a d with such ease, on my hands, as well. Thanks for posting this Post.


Put a 'lock-n-lube' on the business end of that grease gun and I think you will be a really happy camper.

Larry


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

r82230 said:


> Put a 'lock-n-lube' on the business end of that grease gun and I think you will be a really happy camper.
> 
> Larry


Think someone posted a picture of one, on this post. Going to see, if I can find one, up here, in Canada. Looked like a real handy tool, for the grease gun. Noticed the other day, I was getting low, on tunes, of grease, so I had better, get stocked up, on that too, as I put my equipment away, for the Winter, going to have a Frenzy, on getting my equipment ready, to go, havimg it all greased, amd set up, for Next Season, instead of worrying about getting it ready to go, as the season starts, like the past years, because of other work, needed to get done, during the Fall, amd Winter, such as cutting fire wood, to heat my old house with, which took a lot out of me, as well.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Think someone posted a picture of one, on this post. Going to see, if I can find one, up here, in Canada. Looked like a real handy tool, for the grease gun. Noticed the other day, I was getting low, on tunes, of grease, so I had better, get stocked up, on that too, as I put my equipment away, for the Winter, going to have a Frenzy, on getting my equipment ready, to go, havimg it all greased, amd set up, for Next Season, instead of worrying about getting it ready to go, as the season starts, like the past years, because of other work, needed to get done, during the Fall, amd Winter, such as cutting fire wood, to heat my old house with, which took a lot out of me, as well.


Saw one in NAPA auto parts today, I bought two of them in the spring-- VERY handy little gizmos... They have them at the Deere dealer up here in Indiana too...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

luke strawwalker said:


> Saw one in NAPA auto parts today, I bought two of them in the spring-- VERY handy little gizmos... They have them at the Deere dealer up here in Indiana too...
> 
> Later! OL J R


Went to the Deere dealership today, picked up a case of grease, as it was on sale, asked about the gizmo, and the parts guy, said he never heard of it, showed him a picture of it, amd said he never had seen anything like it. Goimg to try Napa up here, and go from there. Looks real handy, to have.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, no luck, on finding the Lock N Lube, up here in Canada. Went to Napa, looked at me, if I had a third eye, even showed them a picture, of what it looked like. Didn't like me too well, when I told them that Napa, in the USA, carries them, why couldn't they. Oh well, guess I'll have to keep using the Push On, amd Hold Style. LOL.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Well, no luck, on finding the Lock N Lube, up here in Canada. Went to Napa, looked at me, if I had a third eye, even showed them a picture, of what it looked like. Didn't like me too well, when I told them that Napa, in the USA, carries them, why couldn't they. Oh well, guess I'll have to keep using the Push On, amd Hold Style. LOL.


Order on Amazon.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Vol said:


> Order on Amazon.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks again for the Tip, Mike. Found it on Amazon.CA, signed up for an account, on Amazon, going to be ordering it, ASAP.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Even with the new grease gun, still have Greece, squirting around the coupler, on the odd, grease fitting. Looks like, the Lock N Lube, will prevent, a lot of, that mess. Gets old, and frustrating, after a while, when that occurs.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bruce Hopf said:


> Even with the new grease gun, still have Greece, squirting around the coupler, on the odd, grease fitting. Looks like, the Lock N Lube, will prevent, a lot of, that mess. Gets old, and frustrating, after a while, when that occurs.


Bruce,

Hope you ordered more grease too, once you get that lock-n-lube, you will be greasing everything and using up all your grease. :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

lock-n-lube is the only way to go. I have one on each grease gun in all three farm trucks. Lot less waste.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

r82230 said:


> Bruce,
> 
> Hope you ordered more grease too, once you get that lock-n-lube, you will be greasing everything and using up all your grease. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Larry


Last time I was at Deere, they had a skid of it, out front of the Parts Counter, grabbed a case of it then, might have to go, and pick up, another case,more two,m while it's still on sale. Maybe a skid. LOL.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, on Friday, I ordered a Lock N Lube, for my greese gun, on Amazon. CA., went and checked the mail box, today, and it was there. Now just have to install it, on the end, od the greese gun hose, pick up another case of Greese, amd when I put my equipment away, greese it up, as it rolls, in the door, of the shed.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I like my lock n lube although I've only ran about 4 tubes of grease through it since I've had it. By the second tube I had to use the rebuild kit because all the grease was coming out the sides instead of in the grease certs.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I like my lock n lube although I've only ran about 4 tubes of grease through it since I've had it. By the second tube I had to use the rebuild kit because all the grease was coming out the sides instead of in the grease certs.


Have not run into that problem yet. My 1st one a over a year old.


----------



## Buford (Oct 12, 2016)

Dewalt 18v. Very happy so far.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I like my lock n lube although I've only ran about 4 tubes of grease through it since I've had it. By the second tube I had to use the rebuild kit because all the grease was coming out the sides instead of in the grease certs.


Lewis,

Ran into the same problem with mine over the week-end, then as I was re-building that when I was greasing one of the bottom grease zerks on my 3 point backhoe and dropped the end to the ground, I must have picked up a small piece of gravel. Yes, I wiped the tip off, but must have pushed a real small stone inside (size, smaller than diameter of a paperclip wire). But next zerk leaked grease, replaced zerk (wrongly), still leaked, grease tip leaked with new zerk not even installed on anything. I was not a happy camper, thinking this thing is 'broken' on my third case of grease??? :angry:

Removed tip, cleaned it out to get a good look at seal & etc. to see what was 'broken', removed debris and tip is working fine, didn't need to rebuild after all.  Seems it wasn't the tool's fault, but an operator error.  That sometimes dim-witted person my wife married. :lol:

Larry


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Received one in the mail, looks cute but I don't think I'd install one on every grease gun. sometimes getting a regular end into a tight space is near impossible. What I can't find is a original replacement tip for my 20V DeWalt, the original had a rubber cup in it to seal instead of a steel cup. Even ordered a three pack from DeWalt, steel cups, the original with the rubber cup was a dark color instead of shiny.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a pistol grip grease gun. I hold the grease gun with one hand and put the hose on the zerk with the other. So will the look n lube help me?? I could see it being useful on lever type grease guns... Will the lock n lube hold that much tighter that I will be able to break through frozen zerks??


----------



## Buford (Oct 12, 2016)

Can you get a lock n lube into a Universal joint?


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I have a pistol grip grease gun. I hold the grease gun with one hand and put the hose on the zerk with the other. So will the look n lube help me?? I could see it being useful on lever type grease guns... Will the lock n lube hold that much tighter that I will be able to break through frozen zerks??


It holds and seals much tighter than you can by hand. Still very useful on a pistol grip.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Buford said:


> Can you get a lock n lube into a Universal joint?


Almost, always, I have found only 1 (one) zerk that I have been unable to use the L-n-L on. And for the hard to take grease zerks zero (counting my blessings). I love the fact I can hold the PTO in one hand (when unhooked from tractor), lock on and lube, with other hand.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I tried one of these,its for sale cheap!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291549073575?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> I tried one of these,its for sale cheap!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291549073575?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


Going to order on just to see if I like it better, even if is a little more expensive than lock-n-lube.

https://www.amazon.com/LockNLube-Grease-Gun-Coupler-Lock-/dp/B00H7LPKKU?SubscriptionId=06KMPSHEDSXXQMQVT482&tag=askcom05-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00H7LPKKU

Larry

PS Never have too many tools, can you?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I tried one of these,its for sale cheap!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/291549073575?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


I saw these on the shelf last week at the holt dealership. I'm guessing it doesn't work well?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

i ordered a LnL today, will see how it works, I too am curious how many zerks I'll have to come back to get with another gun  say the knotter on a square.....now granted I don't grease the knotter quite as often as I do the FEL but even the FEL has some zerks that can be a bit of a PITA so I don't know.....I'll have to see, sounds like I'll like it for easy fittings for sure......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I saw these on the shelf last week at the holt dealership. I'm guessing it doesn't work well?


No it didnt for me,it works like a hyd coupler and if it has any pressure what so ever you cant get it off the zerk


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> i ordered a LnL today, will see how it works, I too am curious how many zerks I'll have to come back to get with another gun  say the knotter on a square.....now granted I don't grease the knotter quite as often as I do the FEL but even the FEL has some zerks that can be a bit of a PITA so I don't know.....I'll have to see, sounds like I'll like it for easy fittings for sure......


no problems on my 4590. Just a little tough to get zerks on bottom of knotter but doable


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reviews on the Lock-N-lube. Ordered one two minutes ago but had to be careful because needed 1/8 BSP not NPT. The threads would be very close but at potential 10,000 lbs PSI cannot be too careful.

Another useful tip from HT......I hope.

Strange world we live in, if I ordered the L_N_L with the NPT then it would have cost me $AU55.00 landed, but by ordering the BSP which is available in Australia the only $AU38.00. Go figure that one.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> i ordered a LnL today, will see how it works, I too am curious how many zerks I'll have to come back to get with another gun  say the knotter on a square.....now granted I don't grease the knotter quite as often as I do the FEL but even the FEL has some zerks that can be a bit of a PITA so I don't know.....I'll have to see, sounds like I'll like it for easy fittings for sure......


I can get all the zerks on my square baler, including the drive line. Also can get all of the zerks on the loader (some of which are recessed into the end of the pin.) but I have to dig the dirt/grease out first, but I have to with a regular tip also.

The only zerks that I have not been able to reach/fit with my Lock N Lube are on the corn picker.

I'm running it on a M18 Milwaukee and it SURE makes for less grease waste around the zerk. FWIW, I only go thru about 3 cases of grease a year.

73, Mark


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

I pulled out the order pamflet, for ordering new parts, and it stated in there, to put either a 45, or 90 degree elbow greese fitting, in the end of the tip, your replacing with the Lock N Lube, and if you can't use the Lock N Lube, for those hard to reach greese fitting, to just snap in the greese fitting, installed in the other tip, and use your other tip, to greese, those hard to reach fittings, amd carry on, with the Lock N Lube tip.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

Haven't had a chance, to install my Lock N Lube, on my greese gun, as of yet, and I just Love, my Dewalt 20 Volt, greese gun. Ran 2 tube of greese through it, already.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

r82230 said:


> Lewis,
> 
> Ran into the same problem with mine over the week-end, then as I was re-building that when I was greasing one of the bottom grease zerks on my 3 point backhoe and dropped the end to the ground, I must have picked up a small piece of gravel. Yes, I wiped the tip off, but must have pushed a real small stone inside (size, smaller than diameter of a paperclip wire). But next zerk leaked grease, replaced zerk (wrongly), still leaked, grease tip leaked with new zerk not even installed on anything. I was not a happy camper, thinking this thing is 'broken' on my third case of grease??? :angry:
> 
> ...


I grew up, using the old Lever style greese gun. Dad taught me, when the tip falls into the dirt, hold the tip, with a rag, amd give the lever a shot, to clean out, the dirt, or gravel, from the tip. 
Told me, to do it that way, so the tip would go on the greese fitting, the right way, and I wouldn't be pushing dirt, or a small piece of sand, into the bearing. 
Learned that, when I was 8, years old, still do it today, with my old Pistol Grip, amd will keep doing it, with my DeWalt.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> No it didnt for me,it works like a hyd coupler and if it has any pressure what so ever you cant get it off the zerk


That's my grudge against all grease tips using my Milwaukee grease gun when they won't take grease it's impossible to get the tip off without a fight.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> i ordered a LnL today, will see how it works, I too am curious how many zerks I'll have to come back to get with another gun  say the knotter on a square.....now granted I don't grease the knotter quite as often as I do the FEL but even the FEL has some zerks that can be a bit of a PITA so I don't know.....I'll have to see, sounds like I'll like it for easy fittings for sure......


I find it most useful on the zerks that are hard to get to. The ones that once the tip and tube are close to the zerk you cannot see if you are square with the zerk and can't tell if you are pushing grease in the zerk or out the side. With the locknlube, if you can physically get it locked on the grease will go in, even if it is not perfectly square. No more guessing if the zerk is taking when you cannot see it.

I have only found a couple zerks that physically cannot be reached with the locknlube.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I see L & L has a 90 deg tip that could come in handy for a few hard to get at zerks although it's not a locking tip.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lewis Ranch said:


> That's my grudge against all grease tips using my Milwaukee grease gun when they won't take grease it's impossible to get the tip off without a fight.


I have my hose connection from my Milwaukee to the LnL, just hand tight, so when I get a locked up situation, I just loosen the fitting. Yea, I might have a little new grease waste, but I don't like to fight if I don't have to.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I just took on dealership for L & L.Hopefully they are as good as the reviews.

I got a G-Gun comeing also.Have to try it out to get my own review


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Well I just took on dealership for L & L.Hopefully they are as good as the reviews.
> 
> I got a G-Gun comeing also.Have to try it out to get my own review


That's a good idea, maybe I should look into being a Distributer, up here in Canada, since no one up here, other than Amazon, carries them.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Bruce Hopf said:


> That's a good idea, maybe I should look into being a Distributer, up here in Canada, since no one up here, other than Amazon, carries them.


Do that, i'll buy a couple from you. Maybe a few more for Xmas presents.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

carcajou said:


> Do that, i'll buy a couple from you. Maybe a few more for Xmas presents.


Unfortunately, that's going to be, a Winter's Project. Right now, I have a Big Mechano Set, to put together, my 30' X 102' Tarp Shed.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I saw these on the shelf last week at the holt dealership. I'm guessing it doesn't work well?


Here is my take and update on grease gun ends:

Having used both of these now, I thought I would post this. The first one (grease gun quick connector).

Positives - small and it could get it on the only zerk that I could not use the lock-n-lube connector on (this zerk is on my spaghetti made 4 basket tedder).

Negatives - had to work (thought I would have to take fitting off grease gun even) to get this adapter off the only fitting on the tedder, that the LnL, would not work on. Also, if you do not hold this coupler almost straight on zerk, it leaks grease, so it is a hand holding situation. Then there is the zerks inside the PTO shaft's safty cover that this coupler would not work (no way to release the coupling, because it is completely inside shield).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291549073575?rmvSB=true

Positives with LnL, once you are locked on to a zerk, hands free operation if needed. Could lock on zerks inside PTO shielding, grease and release.

Negatives - some zerks (one in my case, but I am getting rid of this tedder anyhow), you can't use LnL. And if pressurized (where zerk refuses to take grease), hard to unlock (my work around is to have LnL only hand tight on grease gun, so I can just spin off the coupling, reducing pressure).

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xlock-n-lube.TRS0&_nkw=lock-n-lube&_sacat=0

Bottomline, I have grease gun quick connector for sale, cheap. I would recommend LnL, hands down (or is it hands free) over the grease gun quick connect. I would give LnL a 9 out of 10, the grease gun quick connector maybe a generous 4 out of 10 (does lock on, you just need to hold straight on zerk, where LnL holds itself). The only reason for not giving the LnL a 10 out of 10 , is you have to put it on the zerk (it doesn't do it automatically). 

Larry


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds like I need a L & L. I think freight from Canada wouldn't be bad. Becoming a distributor as a winter project will make it difficult to get them in time for Christmas.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I got a tube of grease threw my Lock & Lube.Worked great,I had 1 zerk I couldn't get on.They are just a little longer then a regular grease tip.

Now to see how long they last.

Sold a few already,waiting for some feed back on them.


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

r82230 said:


> Here is my take and update on grease gun ends:
> 
> Having used both of these now, I thought I would post this. The first one (grease gun quick connector).
> 
> ...


I like the fact, you have to Manually open the jaws, of the Lock N Lube, to put it on the greese fittings, you can watch it go over the fitting, and when you release the jaws, watch it lock, into place, over the fitting, a d when it on the fitting, how tight, the seal it makes, to the fitting. GIVE it a 20, out of a 10. LOL.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Dont know if anyone else mentioned them, but we love our locknlube tips for the grease guns. They're like 15 bucks but work awesome got one then ordered 2 more for all grease gun. Only thing have to have regular tip around for some zerks that dont have much room around. The locknlube are longer than regular tips.


----------

